# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Türk Dünyası >  Öin'den katliam haberi geldi

## bozok

*üin'den katliam haberi geldi*


*Uygur türklerinin gösterisi ölümle sonuçlandı. üin polisi sert müdahale etti.. Bin 500 kişi gözaltına alındı. Olayların sorumlusu olanlar da kurşuna dizildi.*


Kanal D'nin özel haberine göre, geçen ay bir fabrikada üinlilerle Uygur Türkleri arasında çıkan kavganın ateşlediği olaylar sokağa taştı. Uygur Türkleri kavgada ölenlerle ilgi soruşturma açılmasını talep etti. Ama üin hükümeti olayı örtbas etmek isteyince, Urumçi karıştı.

Günler süren olaylar sonrasında üin yönetimi Urumçi'ye asker takviye etti.. Urumçi'de ev ev baskınlar yapıldı, Uygur Türkleri gözaltına alındı. üin hükümeti oluyların sorumlularının idam edileceğini açıkladı.

ve o kararını önceki gün uyguladı..*Tam 196 Uygur Türk'ü kurşuna dizildi.*

Uygur Türkleri'nin nerede idam edildiği bilinmiyor. Cenazelerinin ailelerine verilip verilmediği de belli değil. Bilinmeyen sadece o değil. 600'den fazla kişiden de haber alınamıyor.

üin yönetimi olayları kanlı şekilde bastırdı,, tam 196 uygur Türkünü de idam etti.. Adeta dünyaya meydan okudu.




*18.07.2009 / HüRRİYET GZT.*

----------

